# what are your best sellers?



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

It's always hard to decide exactly what to make. As far as hand salve, I've found people here seem to prefer lavender or unscented. Wintergreen seems to be the favored lip balm. I just made some tea tree salve to try. I also have a mild lemongrass but people seem to associate that smell with pledge furniture polish.
What are your best selling items, and how much variety do you all have? I know it's always good to have more choices.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

This is a great question, but honestly what I have found is the product you yourself like the best will always be your best seller. I guess it comes out in your sales approach. Like I'm real partial to lotion bars so my lotion sales suffer.
As far as scents lavender, white sage, vanilla, lemon grass, orange are the tops around here.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I have found that selling lip balm flavors and other hive products vary from town to town or even day to day in the same town on what sells the best just like honey varies. I usually put out 3 or 4 different flavors and let them have a pick of what they want. I have found it is not so much the flavor they are buying but the lip balm itself


----------

